# magnesium oxide doesn't work for me, nor does anything else



## bhunter34 (Nov 10, 2007)

At the suggestion of some other folks who post on this site, I took magnesium oxide. The only thing that happened was that I passed a tiny bit of loose stool and that was it. I haven't had a normal bowel movement in over a week. What I do pass I don't have to strain to get out, but the amount of stool passed is very small, and my bowels are getting more and more inert and seemed to have almost shut down and given up the task of moving waste out of my body. Kathleen M. suggested getting 25-35 grams of fiber and just let the colon do its job. I tallied up the fiber content of everything I ate and made sure I was getting enough, but when you have a totally incompetent colon I guess it doesn't matter what you eat, it's gonna get stuck and puetrify no matter what. My colon really can't be trusted anymore to do anything. Yeah, I'm angry with my body. I know my anxiety and depression has probably caused it to shut down, but the worse my digestive problems get, the more anxious and depressed I get.I wish I had never gotten interested in natural health and detoxification. I think that's what's caused this hypervigilance and intense anxiety about my bowels not doing their job. Last year I was going fine, I had a BM everyday after I had my morning coffee. Then I read all that stuff about how colon cleansing is so important, and death begins in the colon, and how waste buildup in the colon makesyour body tissues toxic. I did a colon cleanse, enemas, colonics, took an arsenal of supplements. That was when the trouble began. I've tried every lots of different kinds of laxatives, prescription and over the counter. They worked for a while, then eventually quit working. All of these attempts at getting my bowels to work normally again seem to make things worse and worse. Now I believe that NOTHING will help. Now I believe that all of the food I eat is toxic the moment it enters my body, because my colon won't #### it out anymore. I wish I didn't have to eat at all.All I can think about is how I'm never going to be normal again, and that my colon is getting so toxic and immobile that eventually I will get really sick or get cancer or something else really serious.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I really dislike the whole most people have severely toxic colons that require lots of products to clean them out. For the most part the colon is self cleaning and there isn't the kinds of build up people say there must be (they never see this stuff after a single colonoscopy prep)Have you seen a regular doctor about this? It may be worth getting your transit time tested or your pelvic floor to find out how things really are functioning (the are they really as bad as your fears). A sitz marker test will show if stuff is sitting in there for weeks or moving along at a normal pace (which it could be even if it doesn't feel like it). There are a couple of tests they can do for the pelvic floor to make sure you can pass the stool properly once it gets to the end. That can also be a problem for some people.The amount of anxiety you talk about may also be something that needs to be addressed as it doesn't help. Especially if you are having a lot of fear of eating. Some people do have what is called slow tranit constipation (which the sitz marker test shows) and there are ways of treating it when mild and if severe they will take your colon out rather than let it kill you. When it is mild sometimes the right amout of fiber helps, when it gets moderately severe they usually restrict fiber and add osmotic laxatives to keep things soft enough to move. When severe they will take most of the colon out and hook up what remains to the rectum.The first step is really seeing a good Gastroenterologist at a large hospital where they can do all the tests and see what is going on as well as addressing the health anxiety issues.K.


----------



## bhunter34 (Nov 10, 2007)

Kathleen, how do they test your pelvic floor? What do they do to fix it? The idea of getting my colon removed is scary. I'm afraid.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

That is a scary thing, but they won't leave a colon in to kill you, and I just wanted to let you know that.http://www.aboutgimotility.org/site/about-...ng/pelvic-floor has some information on various tests. They can be embarrassing, but usually aren't that bad. I had a balloon test as part of a clinical study.Depending on the problem they do different things. Often they start with biofeedback so you can learn to relax the muscles when you want to evacuate. For some people it tenses rather than relaxes and it makes it hard to pass the stool.K.


----------



## 16279 (Sep 3, 2005)

If you're severely constipated and have'nt moved for a week or so you will have to stay with the magnesium oxide at a 750mg to 1000mg daily level for 4 or 5 days before it works. If this is the case you may want to try fleet phospho soda first for quick relief.


----------



## vox (Nov 18, 2007)

I used to have the same problem you have, where nothing would happen. I guess I was born with a sluggish colon. I have taken magnesium every day for the past 19 years. I started when I was 21 and I'll be 39 next month. I get it at Great Earth Vitamins and I take two every night with my dinner. Works wonders, but it's not the only thing I've had to do. I also massage my colon every single morning. It stimulates your colon to move the feces out of your body. Just lay on the floor and move your hands in a circular motion. I start below my belly button and move to the right around to the starting positon. I did this for several months before it really worked for me, but I had an extremely sluggish colon. I kept it up and now I do it every morning. Also, anything with caffiene will help if you take it just when you need to go. I also don't eat wheat or dairy, but very constipating. Hope this helps!


----------

